# PX4 storm reassembly question



## ravenundercover (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, everyone I have a question regarding the reassembly of the PX4 storm. I took my storm apart today for the first cleaning and I reassembled it as per the instructions. I noticed with the slide back that the barrel is lose. It'll rattle around if the storms shacked. I can't for the life of me remember if it was this way prior to my the take-apart so I would like some insight before going to the range again. is the barrel ment to be that way with the slide back? It seems functionally fine but I'd rather be safe then sorry. Thanks.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

So maybe I'm not the member you're looking for since I'm pretty new, but I'm pretty sure that's perfectly normal. My HK does that as well and I believe it's just because the barrel has not locked into place because the slide is back. When you bring the slide forward again it's fine, right? Hope this helps.


----------



## ravenundercover (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea, its solid as can be when the slide is forward.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, thats indeed normal, and as posted above when that rotating barrel locks with the breach in a 3 point lockup you got the tightest, most durable and solid lock up of any designed pistol on the market, shall we say like a bolt action rifle or a high end semi-auto Bennelli shotgun.


----------

